# What is it?



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

Sparky can't have all the fun! Here's the crop:




Unfortunately my tripod was in the car, which my wife has. So the focus is a bit missed. I have one other clue at a slightly lower magnification.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like a potato chip


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, it does, doesn't it 

keep guessing.


----------



## MTVision (Jun 30, 2012)

Bacon.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope, it's cripsy, but not at all oily or greasy. You're all on the right track, it is a food product.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 30, 2012)

fried pork rinds


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

maybe if I still lived in Raleigh


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 30, 2012)

Dried fruit??


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

I suppose you could say that, but it's not how most people would think of it.

Here's the full image:



I still have one other clue.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

Dog food kibbles.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL! NO! I'm not a copycat!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

unpopular said:


> LOL! NO! I'm not a copycat!



No, you wouldn't be.... mine was CAT food!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

This is prob not much of a help, may even add to the mystery. Clue #2, different viewpoint, lower magnification:


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 30, 2012)

Still looks like dried fruit


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

When my I was setting up, my son got into it - which was a very unfortunate thing.

Dried fruit is is the closest thing, but only on a technical level. Think smaller. Much, much smaller.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vegetable chips of course


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a handful of veggie chips, these on the other hand would be pretty awful in such a large quantity.


----------



## Carny (Jun 30, 2012)

crushed red pepper?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

^ Bingo!




Weird how it looks like beef jurky...

and yes. my toddler has an odd attraction to the stuff. it always ends the same way: tears over a glass of milk.


----------

